# Age of Sigmar comming 4th July



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/warhammer-aos.html

Increasingly seems like the leaks regarding the new setting and stories is looking to be true. Should be interesting to see how things is turning out. I for one is looking forward to read the post End-times stories to see just what happened.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If the new artwork of the Forces of Light is anything to go by, the Chaos Gods should be afraid of what is coming.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, Ive heard of the Sig-marines. 

Will certainly be a monumental change in the setting.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I must finish the End Times books so I can be ready for these. Very interested to so what they do with it.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm pretty excited actually. I'm way behind... reading the End of Times novels as fast as I can!!!


----------

